# does p4 extreme edition be overclocked



## Akhil Jain (Apr 8, 2006)

guys intel processor multiplier are locked and only way to overclock is to 
increase FSB from bios

but i have heard pentium 4 dual core processors from extreme edition series have no multiplier lock

is that true ?????????????????/

or is there any method to break lock protection as in AMD processors multiplier lock is break by completing a circuit by just bridging by simple lead pencils..

do clear my querry?????


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 8, 2006)

hey guys no reply and no views
are all brainics on strike...............
hehehehheh
but i am sad     

REPLY SOON YAAR


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 8, 2006)

guys only views and no replies


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 9, 2006)

yup its true .. they are not multiplier locked like normal intel cpus ..

u can change their multiplier in the range of 12-60 .. and they overclock very well with the right kind of cooling .. and they cost a bomb ..


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2006)

na na 
You can try rmclock !!
But wy would anybody want to do that??
Already overclocked processors?
And by the way do you have any ideas of keeping the processors cool?? ;D  during the process?


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 9, 2006)

i have a good experience of overclocking in pentium 2 comp...
but after that era they started shipping processors with their multipliers locked..


i am looking to own a pentium 840 extreme edition

it is 64-bit , dual core , l2 cache and i think it has L3 cache also
supports dual channel ram and is 3.2 ghz

i think i can run it at 3.8 ghz with stability
           correct me if i am wrong


----------



## darklord (Apr 9, 2006)

Intel Pentium D 840 EE ???

Ok buddy best of luck and congrats for your new Heater/furnace...

Come on dude those cost a bomb and are not that fast also they heat up like anything.

Its ok only if you plan to cool it with water..


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2006)

Perfectly agree with darklord!
Look Akhil, Intel processors are infamous because of their excellent heating capabilities;D.
And in the past few years, there is nothing done to overcome this problem.
And now you are talking about Pentium 840 EE!
Look you can overclock it to >4.2. Anything beyond that would end in frying ur processor.
But be ready for atleast a very huge cooling setup.
More like liquid cooling or Nitrogen Cooling? eh?
Look man it is not easy to to control heat dissipation unless you are ready with good cooling setup.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 9, 2006)

840 ee is a great heater ... go for it in winter season only ..   

go for 900 series ee proci ..


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 9, 2006)

i am great intel fan 
and is using intel processors since 1992
Amd is good but it can never outdate intel
i like reliability which intel processors give 

and as the heat is concerned intel processors work easily for hours @80 degree celcius. i have done it when i forget to attach heatsink on my p4 1.5 ghz
and i was playing quake 3. yes u heard it right
for 3 hours.
the processor was stable.
after ending my quqke session i noticed the temp. and then i reliase my mistake.

even now at this time i am writing on my this old, faithful friend p4 1.5 ghz


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2006)

even i am intel fan!!
But in the past few years, AMD has beaten intel in every aspect.And look intel, it has nothing to offer except increasing the FSB with more and more gigahertz!! Creating a sun in your pc!! ;D

Yeah Conroe is a apart breed from others. It has different story!
But to the date it is going to be released, we must accept that AMD rulezz man!!


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 10, 2006)

PLease Guys no AMD n Intel battle.....
I do agree tht AMD is better in all aspects now...
But before there was only one KINGKONG(Intel)
Sorry to say this but im a true AmD fans....
But it always depends on u (Akhil Jain)...
See even i m AMd fan but im still using p4 2.66 OCed to 2.8
n My advice will be go for 9** series frm P4...
It has more cooling stability n tht of 800 series....


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 10, 2006)

hmmm man u r talking abt conroe

surprised    i have even not heard of them 
more info please ...
as i was seriously thinking of building a rig with p4 9xx series
highly overclocked


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 10, 2006)

so u say 965 processors are dying and a new processor built on CORE technology are ahead

guys there was also some cell processor ....
which intel have said to use in future and it has been on the playstation3


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 11, 2006)

i actually want to build a rig with strictly from intel

i wud use for hardcore gaming
my brother wud use for graphical intensive work
and my father for official works


so i was thinking of intel  dual core 965 extreme edition 
(and i am also overclocker and love to overclock)

i want to use two nvidia dual core gpu 7800 in sli mode so that i have in total 4 gpu's

and 2stics of 1gb ram in dual channel mode


----------

